# TOYS!!



## Holachicka (Jul 21, 2010)

I have 4 sweet new goats,3 months - 5 months, I put three huge tree stumps out there but was wondering what other toy ideas you guys might have?  Thanks!!


----------



## freemotion (Jul 21, 2010)

Patandchickens caught one of her lambs bonking a soccer ball around his pen, so left it in with him.  As soon as I read that, I got an unused basketball that no longer had bounce and threw it in the pen.  Although I haven't seen the buckling play with it yet (he hasn't been feeling that well) it is in a different spot in his pen almost daily.


----------



## glenolam (Jul 21, 2010)

I made a balance beam out of a 2x4 and two stumps of the same height.  I nailed the 2x4 into the top of the stump and mine love to walk on it, under it, etc.  

I also put in some of my son's little tykes toys that he no longer uses, like a castle/slide and one of those bright colored cubes w/a slide.

If you can get your hands on huge electrical spools, those are great, too.

Another very cheap (if not FREE) is to just keep tossing big ol'rocks together in a mound and let them play king of the mountain!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jul 21, 2010)

I've heard that the dog igloos can be used as a house and a toy!


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 21, 2010)

Our farm came ready-made with a veritable Habitrail (  ) for goats.

BEHOLD...the giant dead tree.  







You should totally get one.


----------



## Holachicka (Jul 21, 2010)

I love the giant dead tree!!! Lol! Well, lucky me, the DH works for a phone company and can get spools any time! next time he drives to work with the truck he'll pick some up.  for now I'll have to work with what I've got. I have some 2x6's I can nail in between the large tree stumps... i would love to create a huge playground for them, the only stipulation is that DH says it can't look like a junkyard...


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jul 21, 2010)

Wow, that tree is huge!


----------



## glenolam (Jul 21, 2010)

*I* want a huge veritable Habitrail to play on!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 21, 2010)

Step 2 and Little Tikes outdoor stuff. Got them from sisters with kids who had outgrown them and garage sales.

Having a tree like that would be sweet!


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 21, 2010)

BIG empty wire spools and slides found by the side of the road work well, too...

That dead tree is awesome....my goats are totally jealous.


----------



## 4hmama (Jul 22, 2010)

We have a few contractor friends that let us know when they tear out concrete steps or walls...then we put puzzles together in the field for the goats to climb on.


----------



## Mea (Jul 22, 2010)

4hmama said:
			
		

> We have a few contractor friends that let us know when they tear out concrete steps or walls...then we put puzzles together in the field for the goats to climb on.


Like that idea !  Seems as tho it would help file their feet at the same time.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jul 22, 2010)

At our local orchard, they took a whole bunch of HUGE concrete blocks and stacked them up so then there are hiding places inside and they can also climb on it! They have a blast!


----------

